# 4magpies is getting married [15/12/2013]



## 4magpies

Bit of a whirlwind. 

We got engaged on our first anniversary and will be getting married on our second. 

We have a venue booked, we have a meeting with a photographer this Tuesday and decided on invites/stationary. Save the dates are in the post on the way to us. We have decided on a colour scheme/theme. 

Bridesmaids and best man have been picked. 

So basically it's just all the little bits in between to sort now. 

Oh and my dress. 

One of my bridesmaids is actually on here and getting married herself this year (aly888). 

Just need the money to pay for it all now. 

Just thought I'd start one of these to keep everything in one place. 

Feel free to stalk and chat. 

I've got a lot to do in not so much time and I'm a bit crap at wedding stuff as I didn't even know there are different shapes of bouquet! Haha!! (Thanks for that Aly!!)


----------



## aly888

:kiss::kiss:

Yessssss, so glad you've started one of these xxxx


----------



## 4magpies

Means I get to keep it happy and positive unlike my other journal. Haha. Welcome London. 

I've just messaged a lady on Facebook that makes customs garters. Pretty!!

Just waiting to see how much. 

And I think I want blue sparky shoes. 

I'm thinking I should get married in flats as then I'm not taller than J. But I love my heels! Pah. 

xxx


----------



## aly888

I'm wearing 4 inch heels. Haha!! So I'll be towering over A, but I'm not wearing flats on my wedding day. Makes me sound like a diva and I'll most definitely regret it by about 1pm on the day, but I walk like a right man in flats. Haha

Oooh, which lady? Lauren25 got hers off FB and it's gorgeous

Love you, Norff xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I think I will be wearing flats on my big day as I keep having nightmares about tripping in my heels and tearing my dress! lol! Or maybe just really small heels :) I have found some that I love! I probably should really since J is 6'2 and I'm 5'5/6 lol! Good luck on your planning, its very fun if you don't have a MIL like Aly's (though mine is also the impression we will have ''spare places for her friends'' - I don't think so!!) xx


----------



## 4magpies

I think I'll get a pair of flats and heels so I can switch it up. Aslong as my dress allows me to do so. I'm 5ft 7 and j is 5ft 9 but I like my heels high. Haha. 

I'm lucky in the fact that my MIL is lovely but she is insisting on inviting J's cousins when he hasn't seen them in ages/doesn't really like them. We aren't even inviting uncles/aunts from my side of the family and she wants them to stay over night at our venue (there are only 14 rooms). I want non essential people staying close by. Not at the venue as that's more for our nearest and dearest. 

Garter is from truly I do. 

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

I'm having this same issue with the hotel, they only have like 15/16 rooms and OH's family are booking up 6/7 of them when they live 10 mins away - all my family are going to have a 50 min drive to our venue. But I guess there's nothing I can do about that, there's another hotel 10 mins away so they will have to get taxis. My MIL thinks it will be nice for us to all have breakfast together in the morning - sorry but that's not happening either lol we want breakfast in bed :) xx


----------



## 4magpies

My family live about 3.5 hours away from the venue. J's parents live about 30 minutes away but we both have family coming from all over. 

The majority of my family have to stay in the hotel as they're paying for most of our wedding. 

I can't believe we are I'm February already and how close it actually is. 

We decided the other night that we are going to get all our decorations/centre pieces from the range. Went to have a look the other night and there was some lovely stuff. 

xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking :) can't wait to see all your ideas and plans!

That's where my garter is from and I can not recommend her enough, it's beautiful and her service is fab!


----------



## 4magpies

Oooh awesome Lauren. Which one did you go for? 

Is there anyone else that's done their own bouquet? 

I have just spent about 30 mins punching little hearts out of card for table confetti. They're so pretty. If I work out how to upload pics from my phone ill put some on later. 

Also went over room allocation with the inlaws today again and all sorted. Just can't wait to see our tog on Tuesday now! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Here are my little hearts. I just need to find some books to punch now and then we are on our way!

https://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww259/rebeccawigg/IMG_40251.jpg

We are having 7 tables so I am going to be doing a lot of punching I think!!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And dresses, this is what I like....

If it will suit me or not I don't know....

https://cdn.maggiesottero.com/styles/1450_x_1977_front/7/72403.jpg

https://cdn.maggiesottero.com/styles/1450_x_1977_back/7/72403.jpg


----------



## 4magpies

And heres some pictures of our venue....

https://sachamiller.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Peterstone-Court-001.jpg

https://petalsflower.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/pc2.png

https://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww259/rebeccawigg/IMG_40131.jpg

It's just gorgeous, right in the Brecon Beacons, we have the whole place to our selves basically. Proper fires, wood paneling, 4 poster beds, and to add to it a spa in the cellar with a sauna and jacuzzi ect.

Fall more in love with it every time we go and visit!


----------



## aly888

Oh yeah, I must google the range :lol: 

I love your venue. I can't wait to be there :happydance: wish I could come dress shopping with you too :( xx


----------



## 4magpies

It's just so homely, I never want to leave! Haha. I can't wait for you to see it properly.

Just done a table plan wont finalise it to paper until we have RSVP's ect but we've pretty much cracked it!

I wish you could come wedding dress shopping with me too, my mum is coming down at the end of march with my aunty and we are going to make a weekend of it, then I am going to try find the same thing cheaper online! Haha.

xxx


----------



## Lauren25

This is my garter

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/046955c6ae67cef417f1701a806d8097.jpg

Wow your venue is gorgeous and I love that dress, it's beautiful :)


----------



## 4magpies

That's gorgeous. I think I'm going to have something like that but with purple. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Photographer booked and deposit paid, hes doing from bridal prep (a treat from OH to me) to the evening.

Love his style and a really nice guy.

Half our save the dates arrived, just waiting for the other half and envelopes now so I can get them sent out.

OH is getting the budget all sorted with when we can pay for what.

Basically got everything sorted it is just paying for it all! Haha.


----------



## 4magpies

https://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww259/rebeccawigg/10fba16d-a25f-4695-b63e-c37a80d3a470.jpg

https://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww259/rebeccawigg/3583179b-b080-4f05-98a0-0243dac5ebf6.jpg

They look pink in the pictures but they are actually purple, and without massive pink arrow things, thats just to blank names and places out. :haha:

x


----------



## Damita

Stalking

Love the wedding dress


----------



## Tatertot

Gorgeous dress! I love it!


----------



## aly888

Yay for booking the photographer :happydance: Love those Save the Dates too. I nearly went for the same design for the evening invites (before deciding to do free print outs instead to save money) :lol: we are toooo alike. Haha xxx


----------



## Huggles

wow, that venue is amaaaaazing!

And i really love the dress. 

Yay for everything falling into place so nicely!


----------



## lovehearts

love the dress! very beautiful!!! your venue looks and sounds amazing too! What a view in the background too!! 

Save the dates are fab. You sounds very organised :) It will soon come round wont it

x


----------



## Lauren25

Love the save the dates :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey
Long time no speak, if you remember me lol.

Lovely plans youve got! Gorgeous venue x


----------



## aly888

Update, needed!!! xx


----------



## 4magpies

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey
> Long time no speak, if you remember me lol.
> 
> Lovely plans youve got! Gorgeous venue x

Of course I remember you. Not long till you get married now huh?!

I'm still trying to lose weight. Lol. Never ending. How are you and the family?

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

aly888 said:


> Update, needed!!! xx

Will do one later when I'm on the laptop. 

Bridesmaids dresses! Haha.

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

4magpies said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> Long time no speak, if you remember me lol.
> 
> Lovely plans youve got! Gorgeous venue x
> 
> Of course I remember you. Not long till you get married now huh?!
> 
> I'm still trying to lose weight. Lol. Never ending. How are you and the family?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

No it isn't can this next 4 weeks flying by like haha

Me too, sadly! I've had bad 12months, in and out hospital and poorly one after the other. 
My girls are fine though at school/nursery now.

How are you??:hugs: xx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good. Really happy. 

I put about a stone and a half on but nearly lost it again now. Sorry to hear you've been poorly chick hope things are looking up now though? 

Ooh wow. Big girls. They grow up fast don't they!

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

So not been here for a while as been slightly distracted with other things.

Made progess with the wedding I/we have;

sent save the dates out
paid the venue IN FULL!!
made my own bouquet
made my centre pieces (just need to buy big candles)
BOUGHT A DRESS!!!
booked a photographer
booked a DJ
sorted whos staying in the hotel
looked at rings and priced up, just need to buy
chosen and ordered cake

I dont think theres anything else we've done.

Major things left are;
suits for groom & other men
BRIDESMAID DRESSES ARGH!!!!

Also need to sort little bits like decide on hair and find a hairdresser and buy/choose my shoes ect.


----------



## Mummy May

Wow you've done a lot recently! How have you made your bouquet? Is it artificial flowers? Xx


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah it's artificial. Purple and white roses with pearls in the middle and purple and white ribbon that I've also used for my centre pieces. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

sounds like you're all ready for the wedding! Making great progress!


----------



## 4magpies

Just a bit of an update.

Bridesmaids dresses have been chosen and are getting bought today. 

Majority of everything else is sorted, just needs paying for. 

Boys need to sort their suits. Off to the wedding coordinator on Monday to finalise who's staying in what room and taking my mum along so she can have a look around as she's not been yet. 

Just things like decorations, finishing off centre pieces and I'm gonna make some mini versions of my bouquet for my bridesmaids. 

Also need to do invites buy they'll be coming out of June's pay packet as work buying bridesmaids dresses and hopefully paying off my dress this month. 

Really need to start thinking about what I want to do with my hair too and accessories. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Sounds like everything's coming along really well!


----------



## 4magpies

So I ordered my wedding shoes today. 

They're a secret to the real world so nothing on FB please anyone who has me there. 

They're white converse lined in purple with people stitching, eyelets and heel stripe and have our wedding date embroidered on the heel stripe in white and I'm gonna replace the laces with the ribbon that I've used for my bouquet. 

Also chosen a MUA and hair stylist and in the process of booking a trial. 

Decided on the hair style I want too, half up, half down with curls and gonna get hair extensions and colour my hair a rich choc brown. Probably have a pearl tiara too. 

Getting excited now. Throwing myself into it to keep my mind off IVF. 

Also going to get a little fur cape for over my dress. 

Went to the venue yesterday and chose our welcome drinks, Buck's Fizz and mulled wine. 

Also chose timings and everything and got the OK to have our family friend who is grade 9 piano play at our ceremony on their baby grand piano. Eeep!!

Think that's about it for now, oh and the longer we wait to start IVF the more chance we have of a proper abroad honeymoon so picked up some brochures, thinking Egypt or morocco or something. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

Sounds like all the planning is going really well!
I think I saw you post a pic of some purple converse shoes on fb a short while ago? Or at least like the pic. Are they similar to those? Sounds very different but really cool.

I love the idea of a fur cape!


----------



## 4magpies

They're similar but they aren't sparkly. 

Ill post a pic when they arrive. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Booked my trial for my birthday, so I can look all pretty for my birthday dinner with friends. 

Having air brush make up! Eep. Need to get researching what kind of thing I want now. 

Hair decided upon and I've just put a best offer in on eBay for a pretty Art Deco crystal comb that'll go perfect with it, I was thinking a tiara but I don't really think it would be very "me". 

Just hope it gets accepted and here in time for my trial. 

So excited about it, it's expensive but it'll be worth it if I look flawless in my pictures. 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Comb offer accepted. 

Comb bought. Will post pics when next on laptop. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

ooh yay, so exciting!


----------



## Smile181c

Stalking! You're much more organised than I am haha and my wedding is before yours! :dohh:


----------



## 4magpies

You've not long set a date though chick. 

We set the date two weeks after getting engaged so I guess I've had more time. And it all comes quickly once you've booked the venue! 

xxx


----------



## 4magpies

So my hair comb arrived today, it's beautiful and better than in the pics. Really happy with it and totally worth the money!! 

Also we are going to book our honeymoon in July, looking at going to Egypt for 10 nights on the 17th (two days after our wedding!!!) yay!! Just been pricing it up tonight. This also means we will be spending Christmas away in Egypt but be back for new year. 

So excited! 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

yay, glad the hair comb is even nicer than in the pics :thumbup:

Haha, you first mentioned booking the honeymoon in july, then spoke about being away over xmas and I was all confused because xmas is nowhere near july. Then i realised you meant you were going to book it next month, but book it for December :haha:

A trip to egypt sounds totally fab.


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Stalking xx


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome. 

Hey guys. Paying off the balance on my dress next week and ordering our rings. Coming together nicely now!

xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Exciting!! X


----------



## 4magpies

Went for my hair and make up trial yesterday. Was amazing!! Before and after pictures are insane. 

So glad I chose the hair comb I did too. Can't wait to get my extensions in now too but that's not till December! Haha. 

Went for a slightly smoky eye, and red lips. Also had HD airbrush foundation, it covers everything, looks so smooth and feels like you're not wearing anything. False lashes too but natural looking ones. 

So excited to get married now. The ladies were so lovely too, felt so at ease and I'm so glad that I won't have the stress of getting ready and messing it up on my wedding day!

xxx


----------



## Mummy May

Oooh how exciting :) I'm starting to think I might like to get my make up done profesionally now! Xx


----------



## hopeandpray

Sounds great! I love red lips but rarely wear them because oh hates them :growlmad:


----------



## 4magpies

Honestly mummy may I could have spent the money on expensive make up and do it myself but I'm not the best or most confident with my hair and make up, I'm a crap girl and when I'm just doing it for a night out it makes me stress but yesterday was amazing. A nice, happy relaxing experience and they did a better job than I ever would so I believe it's 100% worth the money and I would recommend it for anyone. They know the affects of flash photography on stuff as well. If I can later ill post some pictures on here. Before/after. 

They also helped me decide I wanted a veil too as I wasn't to sure to start with but they had one to try and it looked and made me feel fab. 

Red lips are my fave, but I never wear lipstick! So at least it'll be special on the day I guess. 

xxx


----------



## Huggles

So glad you enjoyed it and are super happy with the results.
Definitely a good idea to get professionals to do it, especially if you're having a tan sprayed on too. I was bridesmaid for my cousin's wedding years ago and had an airbrush tan for it. I have super duper fair skin. But it didn't occur to me that my base/foundation would then be lighter than my new tanned skin, so I just did my make up as best I could (I never wear make up). In all the photo's my face is sooooo pasty white against the tanned skin it looks awful.


----------

